# Electronic immobiliser key warning light!



## chasper

Nice day lets go to Exmoor, started up and on our way, funny what does that warning symbol on the dash mean? Anyway carry on to Hunters Inn park up go for walk with dogs, very nice. Get back to van start up, wont fire, look at handbook for the symbol, apparently the key wont talk to the immobiliser, try spare key with same result. Phone AA who turn up, but can't get the van started, show him the key card with the two codes on but still no joy. Anyway recovered home in the dark, not very nice being towed by a solid towbar and his flashing lights nearly blinding me. Anyway now we can't find the keycard i'm sure he was the last to have it but he says he gave it back. So the $64000 question is can the main Peugeot dealer reset the key/immobiliser without the key card? Thanks Chas.


----------



## finyar

Chas,
Sorry to hear of your troubles. It may not solve your problem but I read previously of someone who disconnected the live from their battery for 5 minutes and on re-connnecting the ECU reset it self automatically and all keys worked again.

Worth a try!

Regards
Raymond


----------



## tyreman1

The Peugeot dealer wont hold the key card records,you will have to prove ownership of the vehicle and the dealer will get the info from Peugeot,probably cost you about £40.00....i would see if there a good mobile locksmith in your area and once you have the keycode get them to code the keys,definitely cheaper than a main dealer.


----------



## baldeagle7470

Chas,had the same problem with my Citroen Jumper based Chausson when I first bought it secondhand.
Was fine on test drive,purchase.Stopped to fill up with diesel,nothing.
Orange key light on,turned over but no start.
Seller gave me 2 sets of keys,tried other key (red)and started straight away.drove home and other key has worked ever since(touch wood).
Was the spare key you tried the red one?.
Just may be of some help,hope so,good luck finding a cure.


----------



## RobMD

I had a similar problem, and found a bad earth connection at the engine end of the engine to chassis earth strap. I remade the connections at both ends to make sure, and no problems since.


----------



## chasper

Tried disconnecting the live to the battery without success unfortunately, the earth seems ok, and the two sets of keys are identical. Thanks for trying guys but it looks like i'm going to have to bite the bullet. Chas.


----------



## cabby

sorry to say I had the same problem, they had to relay my van up to the main dealer,They said the ecu had gone home and we had to have a new one.hope you have some savings tucked away.circa £600.

cabby


----------



## lesanne

Hi Chas ,had same problem on my 1997 Fiat 2 yrs ago key code light on ,wouldn,t start ,after numerous attempts by Dealer but no joy ,then talking to an auto-electrician he told me he could sort it in 10 mins ,which he did ,by removing the chip from the deisel injection pump and bypassing the code ,only trouble is ,i don,t have a keycode anymore ,but only i know this ,,i also have two immobilisers.so for me it works fine,same thing happened to my mate on here Rugbyken,good luck with your prob... regards Les,,


----------



## cabby

will we hear the end of this saga. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## joedenise

Dont know how old your mh is we had a 98 hymer would not start.

long story but it was the accident cut off under bonnet on offside by battery just needed pushing in.

But it was showing the key code fault until the button was pushed in

joe


----------



## chasper

cabby said:


> will we hear the end of this saga. :roll:
> 
> cabby[/quote
> 
> ]Got the van back yesterday, took it in on Tuesday. they had to get a new keycard from Peugeot, apparently for boxer vans they have to use the postal system, for cars they have a different, quicker system. Any way they have recoded one of the keys but the other key has a fault and will not recode they say. I have asked them to arrange a new key and am waiting for a quote from them. The cost so far is £53.56, the key code card is listed as £2.97. Thanks for the help offered.


----------



## adonisito

Don't know if its any help, but I had to have the whole immobiliser replaced when this happened to me. Bloke came out on a Sunday took out the Sigma and fitted another. Cost to me £250 - it might make you feel better!


----------



## chasper

It was not the Sigma it was the Peugeot side of it which let me down. Anyway its back on the road, thats what counts!


----------

